# MIA D-Board member Bobtpa ?



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone heard from Bob?

I sent him 3 PM's and a couple emails with nothing back....


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I haven't heard from Bob since the last GNYADS meeting. Hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

does he owe you money? lol


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I know he posted some frogs for sale a few weeks back. I heard some people tried to contact him about them, and he didn't respond. 

Maybe he moved to Costa Rica!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Update! 

I got ahold of Bob....he is found!

As to money....actually, I owe him some.

Imagine that....tracking a fellow frogger down to throw them some $$


----------

